# Grade the Administration



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

CNN poll to grade the second 100 days of the Administration.

http://reportcard.cnn.com/

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That was great. In many states he got a D average, but in every state in the nation I looked at the highest percentile gave him an F. Even in la la left coast the highest percentile is an F. Ya, the honeymoon is definitely over. This guy is headed for an approval rating that will be right up their with congress. No president has ever been that low.
Do you suppose the morons like Nancy Pelosi may reconsider the health bill? Na, me either.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, the Prez is getting his a$$ kicked!


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

I gave him an F...he earned it.....at least now we have some record of a grade!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had to go back and look at that map again. He never made even a B- in any state. His highest grade was in the rectum of our nation (Washington DC). He gets a D all through the heartland, and a C in the Peoples Republic of Minnesota.  Sweet.  Now watch some liberal try pick up this turd from the clean end.  Beuler, Beuler???? :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait a minute wait a minute.

What grading scale are they using? If this is the "no child left behind" grade scale, after the curve and recalculation, he's sitting with solid B's for the most part.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Wait a minute wait a minute.
> 
> What grading scale are they using? If this is the "no child left behind" grade scale, after the curve and recalculation, he's sitting with solid B's for the most part.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


They must have already used that grading system or he never would get to a D. 

Seriously, I loved that map with the stats. It gave me hope that we are not a nation of pansy idiots after all. It would indicate there are people left with the ability to make some gray matter work. Wonderful.

Now if they will follow some of the reasoning of the Blackfoot and Crow we will get somewhere. Most people have enough brains to know you can judge people by their friends (not this election cycle), but the Blackfoot and Crow put much emphasis on "you can judge people by their enemies". If you use both techniques they will tell you what Obama is.

For those who still worship him don't loose to much sleep worrying that we might crucify him ------again.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

It's interesting how people see all of the C grades and conclude that the President is getting his butt kicked. However, all of the green colors on the maps are a bit misleading.

If we look at overall ratings for the administration, 52% of the respondents gave them a D or F grade. However, 40% of the respondents gave them an A or B grad, with the remaining people giving them C grades.

If we look at grades for foreign affairs, 42% of the people gave the administration a D or F, but 42& of the people also gave them an A or B.

If we look at grades for the President, tehre were 52% of the people that gave him a D or F. However, 41% of the people gave him an A or B, with the remaining people in the middle.

Throughout all of these categories, you see a similar pattern... 50% or so of the people rating the administration as a D or F, 40% of the people rating the administration an A or B, and the remaining 10% of respondents falling in the middle. As a result, the overall rating for many categories is a C.

I think that this shows that this country is still divided when it comes to positions on key social and economic issues. This polarization is not surprising. In fact, it comes out in every election.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> I think that this shows that this country is still divided when it comes to positions on key social and economic issues. This polarization is not surprising. In fact, it comes out in every election.


yet Obama and Pelosi want to rule like they have the majority on their side, but that is a lie and everyone knows it......the HC debate will end up defining this President and will have a huge effect on the 2010 vote.

*if the public option is shoved down the throats of Americans, they will never forgive or forget......never....and neither will you, when a dying loved one is denied treatment that would save or extend their life...count on it, it will happen to a relative or to yourself.....get in line, rationing means your life expectancy just decreased significantly.*


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

No one does well in this poll. Congress gets a D. Republican congressional leadership gets a D. No state, except ND, rates their senators above a C. Sad performance by everyone in DC.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I wonder if it would have been so bad to go four years without a president??


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

And or four years without a senate and house...


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

BigDaddy said:


> ...If we look at grades for foreign affairs, 42% of the people gave the administration a D or F, but 42& of the people also gave them an A or B.
> 
> If we look at grades for the President, tehre were 52% of the people that gave him a D or F. However, 41% of the people gave him an A or B, with the remaining people in the middle.
> 
> I think that this shows that this country is still divided when it comes to positions on key social and economic issues....


Tossing the analysis to the side; I agree to the point that 41 or 42% of the people are complete idiots who spend way too much time looking for instant gratification via free sh*t. :beer:


----------

